# Harry and Meghan



## Sunny (9 Jan 2020)

I know everyone has been waiting all morning for someone else to open a thread on this so I am going to step forward.....

I was shocked. Heard the news while listening to Off the Ball last night and had to pull over the car....Puts Iran and the black and tans into perspective...


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Jan 2020)

Ah, in the good old days Harry would be in some outpost of the empire like Iran giving it the old bish-bash-bosh.

What's behind this move. Do tell.


----------



## Firefly (9 Jan 2020)

Can't take credit for this one.....

"Ginger formerly known as Prince"


----------



## W200 (11 Jan 2020)

The Irish Independent has totally lost the plot on this one . HALF the front page and THREE inside pages given over to this tittle tattle coffee table gossip . Gawdalmighty where is journalism headed when this is considered as " News " . I despair .


----------



## joe sod (11 Jan 2020)

He should never have married her. All she wants is to get back to L.A. to all her Hollywood mates. She just used  Harry to turbo charge her celebrity. She was a z list celebrity, now she is an a list celebrity. Divorce in a few years and Harry's image ruined


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> He should never have married her. All she wants is to get back to L.A. to all her Hollywood mates. She just used  Harry to turbo charge her celebrity. She was a z list celebrity, now she is an a list celebrity. Divorce in a few years and Harry's image ruined



Sadly you could be right.


----------



## peemac (11 Jan 2020)

W200 said:


> The Irish Independent has totally lost the plot on this one . HALF the front page and THREE inside pages given over to this tittle tattle coffee table gossip . Gawdalmighty where is journalism headed when this is considered as " News " . I despair .


You think the indo is bad. Daily Muck in Britain had SEVENTEEN pages on Thursday and FOURTEEN pages yesterday.

God only knows how many pages they'll have tomorrow. 


Fair play to Harry and Meghan, they stood up to the racist bile of the British gutter press and gave them the two fingers. 

And the gutter press hate that.


----------



## Purple (13 Jan 2020)

The Russians had the right idea when it comes to Royalty.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jan 2020)

They should let him.  It's not like he has any Royal blood


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2020)

TarfHead said:


> They should let him.  It's not like he has any Royal blood


maybe the'll move in with his Dad.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> maybe the'll move in with his Dad.


It's tough on young people nowadays, trying to make a start on their own. Especially when they already have a child and one of them is going to have to mind it or pay exorbitant childcare fees.


----------



## Sunny (14 Jan 2020)

Betsy Og said:


> It's tough on young people nowadays, trying to make a start on their own. Especially when they already have a child and one of them is going to have to mind it or pay exorbitant childcare fees.



Still I am sure George Clooney and Opera Winfrey will help out with the babysitting. I know Bono was a great help to me when I had young kids. 

I admire the way they just want to want to do things for themselves. Well you know, apart from being able to pimp out their royal titles, get a couple of million a year from daddy, taxpayer funded home, taxpayer funded round the clock protection, Holidays in royal estates, billionaire friends lending places to stay and private jets.....   Apart from that, just a normal young couple looking to make it in the world like everyone else....


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2020)

Sunny said:


> Still I am sure George Clooney and Opera Winfrey will help out with the babysitting. I know Bono was a great help to me when I had young kids.
> 
> I admire the way they just want to want to do things for themselves. Well you know, apart from being able to pimp out their royal titles, get a couple of million a year from daddy, taxpayer funded home, taxpayer funded round the clock protection, Holidays in royal estates, billionaire friends lending places to stay and private jets.....   Apart from that, just a normal young couple looking to make it in the world like everyone else....


Ah that's not fair; she made her own money long before she met him. She's very much self made. He married up.


----------



## Sunny (14 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> Ah that's not fair; she made her own money long before she met him. She's very much self made. He married up.



Well that is true but sure can't she just go back to Suits to earn a few bob? He can be stay at home Dad. They will be fine.


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Jan 2020)

Can't Harry fly helicopters? Could be a nice little earner around that set


----------



## Sunny (14 Jan 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Can't Harry fly helicopters? Could be a nice little earner around that set



And knows horses. He could get one of those horse and cart businesses around Central Park in NY.

Also, there probably isn't a pantomime out there that doesn't have a Prince. Now imagine having a real Prince in your Panto and what that would do for ticket sales...(Guess that is why he wants to keep the royal title)


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Jan 2020)

Sunny said:


> And knows horses. He could get one of those horse and cart businesses around Central Park in NY.
> Also, there probably isn't a pantomime out there that doesn't have a Prince. Now imagine having a real Prince in your Panto and what that would do for ticket sales...(Guess that is why he wants to keep the royal title)



I don't think the Yanks do pantomines. Think he'd need a crash course in acting and star opposite Megan in one of those Hallmark Christmas movies... A Real Royal Christmas Prince


----------



## joer (14 Jan 2020)

Perhaps we should have a collection for him , the poor "prince"////. How will he ever survive.


----------



## joe sod (14 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> The Russians had the right idea when it comes to Royalty.


I presume you are joking here, it was shocking what happened the romanov family. Yes they did not care about the suffering of the Russian serfs in the 19th century. But at this remove there is a lot more love for them than there is for the communists and Stalin  among Russians now.


----------



## Thirsty (15 Jan 2020)

Leaving aside the antics of press, and regardless of how one feels about the inherited wealth, titles and funding from taxpayers; what really stinks here is the 'we're emigrating' post without talking to family.

If you found out from their social media post that your son / brother  / grandchild was emigrating,  I think you'd have every reason to be upset.

I also wonder that they didn't properly discuss how their life together would work; clearly they skipped the pre-marriage course


----------



## Purple (15 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> I presume you are joking here, it was shocking what happened the romanov family. Yes they did not care about the suffering of the Russian serfs in the 19th century. But at this remove there is a lot more love for them than there is for the communists and Stalin  among Russians now.


That's a ringing endorsement; They weren't as bad as Stalin. 
Serfs were slaves who were sold with the land they were attached to.
Despite what HBO would have us think the amount of Surfs increased under Catherine the Great. It was Alexander II, under the influence of his aunt, Grand Duchess Elena Pavlovna  (a German, just like Catherine) who abolished Serfdom but the Serfs had to buy their way out of serfdom and remained poor and landless. It is not surprising that the Romanovs were killed. What is surprising is that it didn't happen sooner. 
On a side note Catherine the Great allegedly  shares a notable event with Elvis. Answers on a postcard.


----------



## Leper (15 Jan 2020)

This whole Royal Family caper is now taking on an appearance that you would get on Love Island. Both Megan and Harry wish to bow out, so let them bow out. Neither of them is short of the few bob.


----------



## cremeegg (15 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> The Russians had the right idea when it comes to Royalty.



+1


----------



## cremeegg (15 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> On a side note Catherine the Great allegedly shares a notable event with Elvis. Answers on a postcard.



While they lived in very different times they came to similar conclusions.


----------



## Sunny (15 Jan 2020)

This is why AAM is great. Start off discussing Harry and Meghan and now we have a discussion about Catherine the Great and
Grand Duchess Elena Pavlovna. Imagine if they had the Daily mail analysing their every move...


----------



## Purple (15 Jan 2020)

Leper said:


> This whole Royal Family caper is now taking on an appearance that you would get on Love Island. Both Megan and Harry wish to bow out, so let them bow out. Neither of them is short of the few bob.


And one of them has earned their few bob.


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> On a side note Catherine the Great allegedly  shares a notable event with Elvis. Answers on a postcard.



Did they both die on the jacks?     (I'm invoking the spirit of ...."Where is the Taj Mahal? ...... Is it opposite the Dental Hospital?" )


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2020)

Betsy Og said:


> Did they both die on the jacks?     (I'm invoking the spirit of ...."Where is the Taj Mahal? ...... Is it opposite the Dental Hospital?" )


Yes, they did.


----------



## joe sod (20 Jan 2020)

looks like harry and meghan didn't get what they wanted, they cant use their titles anymore, the queen took a hard line. It looks like they handled it badly they probably should have discussed it with the family before they went public. They had no more cards to play and have to just accept whatever the family give them. I think Harry is the biggest loser in all of this , the tabloids will still follow them everywhere, they havn't escaped by moving to Canada. The french canadian media especially will publish what they like, just like the french were the most notorious in their pusuit of Diana


----------



## cremeegg (20 Jan 2020)

I can't believe that I have an opinion on this, but the blanket media coverage has been hard to avoid, and as far as tactics go it is interesting.

Harry has made a serious mistake, he has played his hand too soon and gotten little or nothing in return. All he had to do was wait for "Grandma"to pass on. Then he could ask for whatever he wanted. Charlie (or even William) could refused him nothing at the start of their time. Any show of meanness on Charlies part would be confirmation that Charlie never believed that Harry was actually his son. And Charlie does not want to go there.


----------



## Sophrosyne (20 Jan 2020)

I have always believed that Harry was a reluctant prince because of what happened to his mother when he was of tender age.

I wish them well, despite the naysayers.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (21 Jan 2020)

It was a bit nasty demoting him to a humble Duke


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2020)

cremeegg said:


> I can't believe that I have an opinion on this, but the blanket media coverage has been hard to avoid, and as far as tactics go it is interesting.
> 
> Harry has made a serious mistake, he has played his hand too soon and gotten little or nothing in return. All he had to do was wait for "Grandma"to pass on. Then he could ask for whatever he wanted. Charlie (or even William) could refused him nothing at the start of their time. Any show of meanness on Charlies part would be confirmation that Charlie never believed that Harry was actually his son. And Charlie does not want to go there.


There's 10 years lift in that auld-wan, if her racist gin-soaked mother is anything to go by.


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2020)

Sophrosyne said:


> I have always believed that Harry was a reluctant prince because of what happened to his mother when he was of tender age.
> 
> I wish them well, despite the naysayers.


I wish them well too. The tabloids hounded his mother until she died and they are treating his wife the same way.


----------



## joe sod (21 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> I wish them well too. The tabloids hounded his mother until she died and they are treating his wife the same way.



I thought it was Prince phillip that behind that, the mysterious fiat uno, then the former SAS guy that committed suicide a year later in the south of france. As for the tabloids they need to hope that they are still interested in them a year down the road because if the tabloids lose interest you can be sure they wont be making big money from after dinner speeches either. They could deteriorate into z list celebrities like his aunt Sarah Ferguson


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> As for the tabloids they need to hope that they are still interested in them a year down the road because if the tabloids lose interest you can be sure they wont be making big money from after dinner speeches either. They could deteriorate into z list celebrities like his aunt Sarah Ferguson


She's worth $5 million and he's worth $25-40 million so if the tabloids lose interest they'll be fine as they won't have to pay for security.


----------



## Leper (21 Jan 2020)

If things don't work out for them, they can appear on "I'm a Celebrity, Get me Out Of Here" - but perhaps they'll be still here, but forgotten.


----------



## joe sod (21 Jan 2020)

Harry will be playing second fiddle to meghan over there, its her turf, now he is an ex royal. How he ever thought this was a good idea for him is beyond me, he should have told meghan where to get off, she would never had left him this early in the marriage anyway, it would have been a bad career move for her. She got him over to Canada over the christmas and worked her magic, Harry is obviously very naive


----------



## Firefly (21 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> Harry will be playing second fiddle to meghan over there, its her turf, now he is an ex royal.


Depending on how BREXIT goes, we could take one for the team and issue him a passport!


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> Harry will be playing second fiddle to meghan over there, its her turf, now he is an ex royal. How he ever thought this was a good idea for him is beyond me, he should have told meghan where to get off, she would never had left him this early in the marriage anyway, it would have been a bad career move for her. She got him over to Canada over the christmas and worked her magic, Harry is obviously very naive


So it's all the woman's fault then? 
Good lad led astray by a manipulative gold digger?


----------



## joe sod (21 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> So it's all the woman's fault then?
> Good lad led astray by a manipulative gold digger?



No its not "the women's fault", it is meghan that has pushed this, she wants to move to Canada, but really get back to LA, Harry is just following like a lap dog. She is street wise he is not because of his upbringing.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> So it's all the woman's fault then?
> Good lad led astray by a manipulative gold digger?



I never thought it was a good match tbh. He should've stuck with a local lass that knew the craic..... but then he's never been a 'rocket scientist'.....


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> No its not "the woman's fault", it is meghan that has pushed this, she wants to move to Canada, but really get back to LA, Harry is just following like a lap dog. She is street wise he is not because of his upbringing.


The last time I spoke to him he seems to be the one pushing for the move.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> The last time I spoke to him he seems to be the one pushing for the move.



Jaysus ye Corkonians have the inside track, 1 fishy joke and there's no stopping ye!!!


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2020)

Betsy Og said:


> Jaysus ye Corkonians have the inside track, 1 fishy joke and there's no stopping ye!!!


Cork!!! How dare you! I'm Irish!


----------



## Marion (21 Jan 2020)

I think that Megan and Harry have made the right decision for themselves. You get one shot at this life. He will never be king - being sixth in line.  


They made the decision as adults in their 30’s to marry each other and have made a decision as adults to live their own lives.

I wish them well!

Marion


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2020)

Marion said:


> I think that Megan and Harry have made the right decision for themselves. You get one shot at this life. He will never be king - being sixth in line.
> 
> 
> They made the decision as adults in their 30’s to marry each other and have made a decision as adults to live their own lives.
> ...


No no, it's all her doing! Get with the hysteria Marion; this is yet another case of a shallow, greedy, social climbing woman leading a good man astray. Your logical and reasonable view couldn't possibly be correct!
Sure she's a Yank, and her mother is black and, worst of all, her father is a Catholic! And she's a woman. Did you realise that about her?


----------



## joe sod (24 Jan 2020)

Channel 5 had a long interview with Thomas Markle last night, he is actually an interesting and soft spoken man with alot of interesting things to say. He has been basically ghosted by Meghan Markle since she married Harry, she has tried to pretend he doesn't exist. He had a good description of what Harry and Meghan are doing now its "Walmart with a Crown".


----------



## Purple (24 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> Channel 5 had a long interview with Thomas Markle last night, he is actually an interesting and soft spoken man with alot of interesting things to say. He has been basically ghosted by Meghan Markle since she married Harry, she has tried to pretend he doesn't exist. He had a good description of what Harry and Meghan are doing now its "Walmart with a Crown".


That's the same Thomas Markle who is testifying against his own daughter at a libel trial?


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2020)

There's a sex tape, it seems. Was that the reason for the extended Canadian trip?
What a horrific invasion of privacy.


----------



## joe sod (27 Jan 2020)

@Purple, Really!, where did you get that information? If thats true they will be  moving down market on the speaking circuit. The "brand" is coming under severe pressure, imagine what the tabloids will do with "Royal Sussex" , there is a load of possibilities


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> There's a sex tape, it seems. Was that the reason for the extended Canadian trip?
> What a horrific invasion of privacy.



Wow. What sources do you have?!!


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2020)

Sunny said:


> Wow. What sources do you have?!!


WhatsApp


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2020)

Ah the Royal Family WhatsApp Group...That Andrew is always up to mischief...


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2020)

The confirmation I always dreaded reading - Letting Off Steam is now officially the West Brit Red Top of askaboutmoney.


----------



## joe sod (27 Jan 2020)

mathepac said:


> The confirmation I always dreaded reading - Letting Off Steam is now officially the West Brit Red Top of askaboutmoney.



Well at least nobody is discussing the premiership soccer on this thread,  so are all the irish in liverpool  and Man U tops "West Brits" now . Maybe there is a "West Brit" waiver scheme for irish premiership supporters


----------



## Purple (28 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> Well at least nobody is discussing the premiership soccer on this thread,  so are all the irish in liverpool  and Man U tops "West Brits" now . Maybe there is a "West Brit" waiver scheme for irish premiership supporters


Don't forget the English Tabloid readers, indeed the London Times "Oirland edition" readers and anyone who says "the Queen" when referring to the British Queen. 
Personally I'm delighted whenever any member of a Royal family leaves the family. The fewer of that lot there is the better.


----------



## Sunny (28 Jan 2020)

The Mail Online despite it's anti-Irish (anti-anything that is not white English) is one of the most popular websites in Ireland....

I stayed up to watch the last British Election. I enjoy watching England in major sports tournaments (mainly to watch them fail I admit). London is probably my favourite major city in the world. I fully supported Oasis against Blur in the Britpop war. I laugh at Essex girls. I always stand to one side on escalators to let people pass. I love the madness of the Tube and how people complain about the service and then come home to use the dart. I enjoy the BBC. I have been known to watch the odd last night at the proms showing. I am partial to a bit of marmalade on a toast and a good cup of tea. I love the English sense of humour and how they really struggle to understand Irish sarcasm. 

West Brit and proud I guess!......


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2020)

Ah lads, don't be after confusing your average common or garden West Brit with an involuntary economic exile. 

I was one of the latter in my day having been recruited in Ireland by an English/British ban to work in London. I was based in a data-processing centre on Lothbury City of London, opposite the rear entrance to the Bank of England, which of course fronts onto Threadneedle St.

Because of where I lived, I supported Arsenal during my English/British residency, attending Highbury regularly. Once I moved home I switched allegiance back to the 'Pool.  I now receive two pensions from Great Britain, I still subscribe to The Sunday Times and some of my favourite TV channels are BBC2 & 4.

I'm not a West Brit, not even my worst enemy could describe me as such and I cannot understand how the Germano-Greek royal (not Royale) family holds so may Irish people in thrall, any more than I can understand the fascination with so-called celebrities. Once upon a time a celebrity was a person whose life and career perhaps was deserving of celebration - an inventor, musician, actor, author, athlete, etc.  These days if you have had more protein or plastic injected into you strategically or have an ass bigger than the three people next to you, you is a celebrity maite, innit? Eh, eh, ja know wot I'm sayin' man?


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2020)

mathepac said:


> Ah lads, don't be after confusing your average common or garden West Brit with an involuntary economic exile.
> 
> I was one of the latter in my day having been recruited in Ireland by an English/British ban to work in London. I was based in a data-processing centre on Lothbury City of London, opposite the rear entrance to the Bank of England, which of course fronts onto Threadneedle St.
> 
> ...


So you went native and, in modern terms, took the Queen's shilling. Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Jan 2020)

I think its perfectly reasonable to enjoy lots of English things without 'surrendering your soul'. I hate the Tories, the British Empire and its army. Other than that I have great time for the place. Gone on many holidays there. I think Brexit is a leap backwards, driven by xenophobia veering towards outright racism. Hope the Scots get to leave v soon, and the Welsh eventually. Maybe only then, when Britain has officially died, will they move on from the notions of old 'glories' and English exceptionalism. But in the meantime I'll still enjoy their TV, film, music and (90% of) their people.


----------



## joe sod (29 Jan 2020)

mathepac said:


> I cannot understand how the Germano-Greek royal (not Royale) family holds so may Irish people in thrall, any more than I can understand the fascination with so-called celebrities.



probably because we dont have that celebrity culture in Ireland,  only really  Conor McGregor lives up to that. The royals always had a particular fascination in Ireland even during the dark days of the 1980s. Whether you agree with them or not they are a real live soap opera and look at all the irish women that cant get enough of those like their husbands cant get enough of premiership soccer.


----------



## Leper (29 Jan 2020)

Betsy Og said:


> I think its perfectly reasonable to enjoy lots of English things without 'surrendering your soul'. I hate the Tories, the British Empire and its army. Other than that I have great time for the place. Gone on many holidays there. I think Brexit is a leap backwards, driven by xenophobia veering towards outright racism. Hope the Scots get to leave v soon, and the Welsh eventually. Maybe only then, when Britain has officially died, will they move on from the notions of old 'glories' and English exceptionalism. But in the meantime I'll still enjoy their TV, film, music and (90% of) their people.



Betsy Óg probably supplied the best four line summary of Brexit that I have read.


----------



## Leper (29 Jan 2020)

joe sod said:


> probably because we dont have that celebrity culture in Ireland,  only really  Conor McGregor lives up to that. The royals always had a particular fascination in Ireland even during the dark days of the 1980s. Whether you agree with them or not they are a real live soap opera and look at all the irish women that cant get enough of those like their husbands cant get enough of premiership soccer.



Nice post also from Joe Sod - only I would have said Conor McGregor lives "down" to that.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> So you went native and, in modern terms, took the Queen's shilling. Is that what you are saying?


Yep, as many of them as I could get my paws on and they're still rolling in.


----------



## joe sod (17 Jul 2020)

Looks like Harry and Meghan couldn't have timed their exit from the royal family and move to LA much worse with the corona virus outbreak. Just at the time when they needed to be blitzing the US media after the exposure they got from exiting the royal family in December the corona virus steals their thunder, the timing couldn't be much worse. By the time the restrictions are lifted and corona virus is in the rear window, Meghan and Harry will be very old news.


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2020)

joe sod said:


> Looks like Harry and Meghan couldn't have timed their exit from the royal family and move to LA much worse with the corona virus outbreak. Just at the time when they needed to be blitzing the US media after the exposure they got from exiting the royal family in December the corona virus steals their thunder, the timing couldn't be much worse. By the time the restrictions are lifted and corona virus is in the rear window, Meghan and Harry will be very old news.


I donno, the appetite of the yank for royalty is almost boundless.


----------



## joer (20 Jul 2020)

My heart bleeds for them.........I do not think. I could,nt care less if they moved to outer Mongolia and no offence to their people..


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2020)

It's not his fault he was born into that family. As least he has had the backbone to leave.


----------



## becky (22 Jul 2020)

I remember watching the Big day with my sister. We both agreed it was very sad Megan didn't have her Dad there

Most annoying for my sister is she said Megan wouldn't stick it and she didn't make a bet. I've told her if she bet €50 she'd be up 5 grand. No idea if she would have got that amount...


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2021)

I can't help but be bombarded with stories about these two. It seems the tactic to to attack Megan and make her out to be difficult and a bully. It all seems terribly misogynistic and predictable.


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Mar 2021)

The Crown need to put out a quickie special on this, I predict sympathetic treatment of Megan (she's like the new Diana).
Megan can play herself.
Ron from Harry Potter as Harry?


----------



## Sunny (4 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> I can't help but be bombarded with stories about these two. It seems the tactic to to attack Megan and make her out to be difficult and a bully. It all seems terribly misogynistic and predictable.



Maybe time to turn off the alerts from the Daily Mail!


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2021)

Sunny said:


> Maybe time to turn off the alerts from the Daily Mail!


Wouldn't eat my chips out of it.


----------



## Sunny (4 Mar 2021)

Is it true that RTE have bought this interview?? The same RTE that is a cash  strapped public broadcaster.


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Wouldn't eat my chips out of it.


I wouldn't use it to deal with the inevitable consequence of eating chips or other stuff!


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Mar 2021)

Saw this on random US website... spot the issue 

The Queen of Talk sits with the most celebrated royal outcasts since the former Duke and Duchess of Windsor in an epic two-hour interview bound to make global headlines...


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Mar 2021)

I guffawed at the notion of a palace investigation into Megan bullying - I mean the stables has been flattened at this stage (let alone the door that used to hang thereon), that bolter has bolted, no good will come of this. If ever a marriage came with a health warning.......


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2021)

Betsy Og said:


> I guffawed at the notion of a palace investigation into Megan bullying - I mean the stables has been flattened at this stage (let alone the door that used to hang thereon), that bolter has bolted, no good will come of this. If ever a marriage came with a health warning.......


Yea, they investigate her but not Randy Andy. 

They have a chance to show they represented someone other than over privileged in-bred white Anglo-Germans but they blew it.


----------



## mathepac (8 Mar 2021)

Arrrrggghhh. I can't get away from this.  It's everywhere, but why?  It has nothing of interest to me and nothing to do with me but the entire ball of smoke is suffocating and unavoidable.  I suppose some people's lives must be very empty.


----------



## joe sod (8 Mar 2021)

Looks like no return for  harry to the royal family after this he must be really stupid,  why burn all his bridges now. Yes they have got alot of money for this but they can only do something like this once. By revealing so much they have already shot their bolt and are fast on their way from A to Z list celebrities. I doubt archie  or his new sister will be too happy that the silver spoon has been whipped from their mouths by their parents. Also the UK tabloids are now enemies aswell whereas back in the day they were firmly in Di's pocket,  that's also significant


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2021)

Apparently they didn't get paid for the interview. 
I read that their "brand" could be worth a billion dollars. This is probably part of the positioning to create the brand.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

As always the Aussies nail it.









						Many people were 'reaching for the chuck bucket' over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle interview
					

Sky News host Alan Jones says he is sure many people were today "reaching for the chuck bucket" over the Oprah Winfrey interview with Meghan Markle and Princ...




					m.youtube.com


----------



## joe sod (9 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Apparently they didn't get paid for the interview.
> I read that their "brand" could be worth a billion dollars. This is probably part of the positioning to create the brand.


"harry & meghan " sports wear
"harry and meghan" cook wear
or maybe a TV series "at home with meghan and Harry "
or "ten years later " meghan and Harry reveal all about their lives as ex royals and their estrangement from the family.


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Mar 2021)

Harry to feature in a Bear Grylls type survival series?
Cameo appearance as a prince in one of those cheesy Christmas movies?
Action figure range with toy helicopter gunship?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (9 Mar 2021)

When you hear of a new born baby the first thing you ask, if not already told, is "boy or girl?".  Is that sexist?  If the couple are mixed race the second thing you want to ask (but don't dare) is "what colour?".  Is that racist?
I couldn't avoid seeing the clip on the news showing Oprah reaction when hearing about the colour question.  I noticed a distinct but momentary delay and then a feigned shock as if the Queen herself had used the N word.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> When you hear of a new born baby the first thing you ask, if not already told, is "boy or girl?".  Is that sexist?  If the couple are mixed race the second thing you want to ask (but don't dare) is "what colour?".  Is that racist?
> I couldn't avoid seeing the clip on the news showing Oprah reaction when hearing about the colour question.  I noticed a distinct but momentary delay and then a feigned shock as if the Queen herself had used the N word.



I'd say the Queen would be more concerned with the colour of the kid's hair.
" Good heavens Phillip, not another ruddy ginger in the family ".
Thankfully I didn't watch it.
Not the greatest fan of royalty.


----------



## joer (9 Mar 2021)

I thought I heard that they got 6 million for the interview. 
But like some other people I have no interest whatsoever in this tripe.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> As always the Aussies nail it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I don't think he does. He's just another flag waving Royalist who doesn't realise they are no longer relevant. I think Patrick Freyne in the Irish Times did a much better job of nailing it.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Ceist Beag said:


> Nah I don't think he does. He's just another flag waving Royalist who doesn't realise they are no longer relevant. I think Patrick Freyne in the Irish Times did a much better job of nailing it.



You're probably not aware that Alan Jones is a former coach of the Australian rugby team.
Not just " another flag waving Royalist ".
I'm no fan of the Royal Family myself but I do know they're going to be around long after Markle has ditched Ginger and taken him to the cleaners.
His brother, the future King, and his lovely wife are enormously popular in the UK.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

joer said:


> I thought I heard that they got 6 million for the interview.
> But like some other people I have no interest whatsoever in this tripe.



I hear it was 30 pieces of silver - his price for being miffed at not being allowed to sell trinkets and tat bearing the Royal crest on the Shopping Channel.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> You're probably not aware that Alan Jones is a former coach of the Australian rugby team.
> Not just " another flag waving Royalist ".
> I'm no fan of the Royal Family myself but I do know they're going to be around long after Markle has ditched Ginger and taken him to the cleaners.
> His brother, the future King, and his lovely wife are enormously popular in the UK.


Who cares who Alan Jones is or what he was (not sure what your point is in pointing out his former job), he's another in a long line of fans of the Royal family who goes for the jugular with anyone who doesn't agree with his view. The whole concept of royal families belongs in fairy tales. Harry and Meghan (I noted your disrespectful references to them) are better off out of that whole charade. I wish them well.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Ceist Beag said:


> Who cares who Alan Jones is or what he was (not sure what your point is in pointing out his former job), he's another in a long line of fans of the Royal family who goes for the jugular with anyone who doesn't agree with his view. The whole concept of royal families belongs in fairy tales. Harry and Meghan (I noted your disrespectful references to them) are better off out of that whole charade. I wish them well.



You seem confused.
In one sentence you dismiss the whole concept of royal families as belonging in fairy tales and in the next accuse me of being disrespectful towards them.
As I've mentioned on here upthread I'm no fan of the royal family but I recognise the fact that a great many people are.
Including here in Ireland if the big turnout of cheering crowds in Cork for the Queen's visit there was anything to go by.
Were they just flag-waving royalists too ?


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Mar 2021)

Not confused at all. If you can't understand the difference between an institution and individuals then it is you who is confused.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Ceist Beag said:


> Not confused at all. If you can't understand the difference between an institution and individuals then it is you who is confused.



I do.
I'm an equal opportunities disrespecter.
It's the sign of a healthy democracy.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Mar 2021)

The Patrick Freyne article is great stuff. The royal family is a joke, as is House of Lords and all that stuff (classism) that has poisoned England. On a human level though it was interesting. I aways thought Megan was the wrong woman for the job, never likely to be a Stepford Wife in the Kate mould. Queen/Palace have learned nothing since the Diana era, so fair play to Harry for not going for the stiff upper lip - just hope herself doesn't leave him high and dry. Thought they could've left out the racist bit - they must've known that was "burying" the monarchy - fair enough they should be buried but you could let them die of natural causes..... Twill be hard for Harry to turn up at the funerals in the next few years. It would be fitting if the whole circus ended after current queen - that Charles has no great redeeming features.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Betsy Og said:


> The royal family is a joke, as is House of Lords and all that stuff (classism) that has poisoned England.


The Royal Family and the House of Lords represent the entire UK not just England.
That's how easy it is to fall into sloppy anglophobia.
And I'm afraid you're going to be disappointed.The Royal Family is enormously popular and will be here for a very long time.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> The Royal Family and the House of Lords represent the entire UK not just England.
> That's how easy it is to fall into sloppy anglophobia.
> And I'm afraid you're going to be disappointed.The Royal Family is enormously popular and will be here for a very long time.


You're after shortchanging her the entire commonwealth...... Yes she has unionist fans in NI & Scotland (dunno re Wales), but there's about 50% of NI that bears no allegiance, Scotland is dominated by SNP seeking independence and, no doubt, a republic in due course. Only in England does the Tory Party, the epitome of classism, command major support (in Wales its 14/40, Scotland 6/59, NI 0/18), so I don't think it's outrageous to say its is rather an English affair. My disappointment is not so much that the Royal family may last a very long time but, to quote Patrick Freyne, "They serve entirely to enshrine classism in the British nonconstitution."


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Betsy Og said:


> You're after shortchanging her the entire commonwealth...... Yes she has unionist fans in NI & Scotland (dunno re Wales), but there's about 50% of NI that bears no allegiance, Scotland is dominated by SNP seeking independence and, no doubt, a republic in due course. Only in England does the Tory Party, the epitome of classism, command major support (in Wales its 14/40, Scotland 6/59, NI 0/18), so I don't think it's outrageous to say its is rather an English affair. My disappointment is not so much that the Royal family may last a very long time but, to quote Patrick Freyne, "They serve entirely to enshrine classism in the British nonconstitution."



Actually more people in Scotland voted for Brexit than voted for the SNP at the last election so not sure how the SNP's intention to join the EU in the event of independence will work out in any new referendum.Hardly dominating.
And opinion polls have shown a fall in support for independence after Sturgeon's recent lamentable performance in the Salmond affair.


			https://twitter.com/BritainElects/status/1368357470159187972
		

Wales, of course, voted to Leave the EU as well.
Overall, pollng generally finds around two-thirds of Britons are monarchists ( I'm not one of them by the way ) and anti-Royalists are in a clear minority.








						Who are the monarchists? | YouGov
					

Seven in ten Britons support Britain continuing to have a monarchy




					yougov.co.uk
				



You'd be very much mistaken if you thought this latest incident will have any bearing on the popularity of the Royal Family, quite the opposite in fact.
As for the Tories and the class system it's really rather multi-class and multi-cultural these days. The Chancellor is a Hindu, son of a GP. The Home Secretary another Hindu whose parents were newsagents, the Foreign Secretary a Jew whose father was a food manager for Marks and Spencer, the Health Secretary comes from a family who made their money in computer software and the minister in charge of Britain's Covid Vaccine programme is a Kurd whose family fled Sadam Hussein's Iraq.
Not exactly what you'd call a bunch of Tory toffs now is it ?


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Mar 2021)

The SNP have 47 out of 59 MPs, that's kinda dominant (barely shy of 80%). Scotland voted 62% remain, highest within the UK. The real questions are A) will there be a 2nd referendum & B) if there is will it carry. The May election outcome should be a decent indicator as to whether the Salmond inquiry is a 9 day wonder or something more longlasting. Re-joining the EU is a no brainer if the independence vote is won, Ireland is the poster boy in that respect. That's the interesting story in the UK, the Saxe Coburgs are just for giggles, Wales still fairly 'within the camp' notwithstanding recent Drakeford comments - you'd need to see ballot box outcomes before any serious interest there.

Good that the Tories have some ethnic diversity, bad that it includes Priti Patel


----------



## WolfeTone (9 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> Actually more people in Scotland voted for Brexit than voted for the SNP at the last election



Brexit voting options: Remain or Leave

UK election voting options in Scotland :

SNP
Labour
Conservative 
Liberal Democrats 
Green Party
Brexit Party
UKIP
Others

SNP won 45% of the vote, 1.2m votes
Brexit (in a two horse race) 38% of the vote, 1m votes.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Betsy Og said:


> The SNP have 47 out of 59 MPs, that's kinda dominant (barely shy of 80%). Scotland voted 62% remain, highest within the UK. The real questions are A) will there be a 2nd referendum & B) if there is will it carry. The May election outcome should be a decent indicator as to whether the Salmond inquiry is a 9 day wonder or something more longlasting. Re-joining the EU is a no brainer if the independence vote is won, Ireland is the poster boy in that respect. That's the interesting story in the UK, the Saxe Coburgs are just for giggles, Wales still fairly 'within the camp' notwithstanding recent Drakeford comments - you'd need to see ballot box outcomes before any serious interest there.
> 
> Good that the Tories have some ethnic diversity, bad that it includes Priti Patel



Your regular reminder that a decision on a referendum is entirely the perogative of the UK prime minister.
Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

WolfeTone said:


> Brexit voting options: Remain or Leave
> 
> UK election voting options in Scotland :
> 
> ...



Your regular reminder that UK elections and referenda are national not regional votes and in the most recent one the Tories won a large overall majority.


----------



## WolfeTone (9 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> Your regular reminder that UK elections and referenda are national not regional votes.



I'm talking specifically about voting results and options in Scotland, for both UK election and referendum. 
Your claim that more people in Scotland voted for Brexit than SNP is false, by some considerable margin.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> Your regular reminder that a decision on a referendum is entirely the perogative of the UK prime minister.
> Don't hold your breath.


But they're all about the democracy innit. I swear to jaysus if I was Scottish I'd be past asking for permission.  Tis a quare "union" where you are not even allowed vote on it - & in the next breath they call them spongers.....that they seem desperate to hold onto. #astrangeland


----------



## Wahaay (9 Mar 2021)

Nip and tuck this evening ...



			https://mobile.twitter.com/electpoliticsuk/status/1369364275941277698


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Mar 2021)

I see '4 in a row' comments, but sure there was something like 20 in a row majority in favour over the last 18 months. As I said, May is being touted by the SNP as "mandate of Indy 2" so they'll get their answer then for better or worse. With Johnson, Rees Mogg & Co always obliging with foot-in-mouth arrogance there's every chance they'll rile up the natives in time.


----------



## joe sod (10 Mar 2021)

I don't see this being as big a controversy as the diana interview and subsequent death,  meghan does not have sympathy of British people like diana did. I think she and the oprah media company have tried to manipulate this for  massive effect. They left over a year ago but why did they wait until now for this interview. The reason is obvious a year ago everyone was consumed with the corona virus and this would have been relegated as a non story in comparison to the seriousness of corona. Now that corona is finally receding with the vaccines the media sense that the public has an appetite again for thrashy. celebrity trivia


----------



## Wahaay (10 Mar 2021)

" Some recollections may vary "
A quote for our times.
Her Majesty's very polite way of saying " eff you ".
She's a wily old bird.


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2021)

I hate the term "your truth" as in "Thank you for speaking your truth". 
Truth is not a relative term; something is either true or it isn't.


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> I hate the term "your truth" as in "Thank you for speaking your truth".
> Truth is not a relative term; something is either true or it isn't.


I guess there are "facts" - words were said or not. However, what was heard/interpreted can be different.
"I gave him a few pointers, constructive stuff."
"He absolutely tore strips off me."
Maybe neither are lying, that just have different interpretations of what went down. One has the benefit of knowing their true intent (assuming they are being honest), the other doesn't. Maybe there's context that should objectively clarify intent. But when someone says "I felt....", there's a fair chance they did feel that way, even if you think that's the most hypersensitive/irrational way to assess the situation. You have to remember that many/most people go into 'rabbit in the headlights' mode when presented with a difficult situation, emotion takes over (even if only temporarily), it's amygdala 'fight or flight' stuff.

So it's not always as cut and dried as you'd think it should be.

There's nowt as queer as folk.


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2021)

Betsy Og said:


> I guess there are "facts" - words were said or not. However, what was heard/interpreted can be different.
> "I gave him a few pointers, constructive stuff."
> "He absolutely tore strips off me."
> Maybe neither are lying, that just have different interpretations of what went down. One has the benefit of knowing their true intent (assuming they are being honest), the other doesn't. Maybe there's context that should objectively clarify intent. But when someone says "I felt....", there's a fair chance they did feel that way, even if you think that's the most hypersensitive/irrational way to assess the situation. You have to remember that many/most people go into 'rabbit in the headlights' mode when presented with a difficult situation, emotion takes over (even if only temporarily), it's amygdala 'fight or flight' stuff.
> ...


Yep, "Your perspective" is now "Your truth".


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Yep, "Your perspective" is now "Your truth".


Agreed, but in the absence of objective evidence, something measurable be that physical, numerical etc etc, then what else is there? 

Where such evidence does exist then it is absolutely right to say - "thank you for your perspective, but these facts ...x, y & z, prove to the contrary, so they are the facts of the matter and that's what we're dealing with from now on...." (i.e. we're not wasting time rehashing your erroneous claims)


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2021)

Betsy Og said:


> Agreed, but in the absence of objective evidence, something measurable be that physical, numerical etc etc, then what else is there?
> 
> Where such evidence does exist then it is absolutely right to say - "thank you for your perspective, but these facts ...x, y & z, prove to the contrary, so they are the facts of the matter and that's what we're dealing with from now on...." (i.e. we're not wasting time rehashing your erroneous claims)


Sure, but the phrase frames the subjective as the objective. There's just too much of that going on just about everywhere.


----------



## Wahaay (11 Mar 2021)

2022 Harry's Divorce Party.
Just for the lolz.



			https://twitter.com/LikeGoinThisWay/status/1369717129562501123


----------



## Wahaay (12 Mar 2021)

Another pesky poll again I know but ...

The Cambridges versus Sussexes.
Net ratings among British adults after Oprah interview:
William +60 Kate +57 
Harry -3 Meghan -27 

YouGov, today


----------



## jan (14 Mar 2021)

Do Harry and Meghan have a right to want security for their kids? lIke, do others on the same level get it? Like Princess Anne's kids etc?


----------



## joe sod (14 Mar 2021)

There kids are the ones who will be really angry about this when they get older, poor young Archie with an American accent will be outside buck house like all the other tourists


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

jan said:


> Do Harry and Meghan have a right to want security for their kids? lIke, do others on the same level get it? Like Princess Anne's kids etc?



The short answer is no.
As with a number of other claims coming out of the interview Ginger and Sparkle were being 'economical' with the truth.
Only the children of the heir to the throne are afforded 24-hour security.
In the case of Princess Anne her children are Joe Soaps.
Peter Phillips works for a sports management company and Zara Phillips is a housewife.
Prince Edward has two children - I had to look up their names ( Louise and James ) because they've been brought up out of the public eye.
However all the Royal Family receive protection when they are out on official duties.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> Prince Edward has two children - I had to look up their names ( Louise and James ) because they've been brought up out of the public eye.


I had to look him up. I didn't know who he was.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

joe sod said:


> There kids are the ones who will be really angry about this when they get older, poor young Archie with an American accent will be outside buck house like all the other tourists


I'd say they'll be happy that they were out of the gilded cage, growing up as very rich children of a celebrity couple in California. Sure what could go wrong?


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> I had to look him up. I didn't know who he was.


Exactly.
If you actively pursue publicity for profit it comes at a price.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> Exactly.
> If you actively pursue publicity for profit it comes at a price.


I don't think they were ever going to just fade into the background, even if that was what they wanted.


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> I don't think they were ever going to just fade into the background, even if that was what they wanted.



I wish them well.
I have enormous sympathy for Harry after the death of his mother and I'm sure he's a fine young man.
But I can't help thinking he's also gullible and easily manipulated by his wife who, if her estranged family are anything to go by, carries more baggage than a Heathrow car park shuttle bus.
Their Oprah interview was a huge mistake.
The Royal Family has many faults and I am not a supporter of it in any way but I don't believe it is either racist or uncaring. It will be a long and difficult journey back into the affections of the British people should Harry ever decide to make it.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> But I can't help thinking he's also gullible and easily manipulated by his wife who, if her estranged family are anything to go by, carries more baggage than a Heathrow car park shuttle bus.


That's the narrative that I'm uncomfortable with. She's being portrayed like a stepmother in a Grimm Brothers story. "The poor lad what lost his mommy is being manipulated by the scheming harlot." It all sounds terribly misogynistic. If they can keep a paedophile in their ranks they should be able to keep a mixed race American half-catholic happy. 
As for racism, don't they have a few national socialists in their ranks? I'd usually put Nazis in the category of racists.


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> That's the narrative that I'm uncomfortable with. She's being portrayed like a stepmother in a Grimm Brothers story. "The poor lad what lost his mommy is being manipulated by the scheming harlot." It all sounds terribly misogynistic. If they can keep a paedophile in their ranks they should be able to keep a mixed race American half-catholic happy.
> As for racism, don't they have a few national socialists in their ranks? I'd usually put Nazis in the category of racists.



So German heritage makes them Nazis ?
Is this the " tolerance and moderation " you were preaching about in the other thread on here this morning.
How quickly the mask slips ...


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> So German heritage makes them Nazis ?
> Is this the " tolerance and moderation " you were preaching about in the other thread on here this morning.
> How quickly the mask slips ...


If you want to have a discussion then you'll have to stop the childish conflation of different issues and logical fallacies in order to generate a soundbite.

The parents of some of the current Royals had strong links to National Socialism in the 1930's. No masks, no slips, nothing to do with tolerance and moderation.


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> If you want to have a discussion then you'll have to stop the childish conflation of different issues and logical fallacies in order to generate a soundbite.
> 
> The parents of some of the current Royals had strong links to National Socialism in the 1930's. No masks, no slips, nothing to do with tolerance and moderation.



I'm happy to have a discussion but if you're going to adopt the high moral high ground at least be consistent.
Who exactly are these royals who had strong links to National Socialism in the 1930s and how does it make them Nazis ?


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> I'm happy to have a discussion but if you're going to adopt the high moral high ground at least be consistent.
> Who exactly are these royals who had strong links to National Socialism in the 1930s and how does it make them Nazis ?


Here's some info though I've always had sympathy for Carl Eduard who was cruelly taken away from his family as a young child by Queen Victoria and given no choice but to adopt his new country.
Just to clarify, National Socialists are Nazi's.


----------



## Sunny (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> The short answer is no.
> As with a number of other claims coming out of the interview Ginger and Sparkle were being 'economical' with the truth.
> Only the children of the heir to the throne are afforded 24-hour security.
> In the case of Princess Anne her children are Joe Soaps.
> ...



Ah yes Zara Philips, the Joe soaps housewife. Apart from the olympic silver medal, world champion, winner of the BBC sports personality of the year and director of Cheltenham race course....


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

Sunny said:


> Ah yes Zara Philips, the Joe soaps housewife. Apart from the olympic silver medal, world champion, winner of the BBC sports personality of the year and director of Cheltenham race course....



There's a strong whiff of inferiority complex coming off this post.
As though winning an Olympic medal is somehow a privilege.


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Here's some info though I've always had sympathy for Carl Eduard who was cruelly taken away from his family as a young child by Queen Victoria and given no choice but to adopt his new country.
> Just to clarify, National Socialists are Nazi's.




Every child in Germany has a grandparent connected to the National Socialists but that doesn't make them Nazis.
You can do better than this scattergun desperation.
Although nearly 11,000 posts suggests quantity rather than quality is more important to you.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> There's a strong whiff of inferiority complex coming off this post.
> As though winning an Olympic medal is somehow a privilege.


I think he was pointing out that she's far more than a housewife. There was a strong whiff of misogyny in that post.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> Every child in Germany has a grandparent connected to the National Socialists but that doesn't make them Nazis.


Who said it did? I point out that Nazi is a shorthand term for supporters of the National Socialism.


----------



## Sunny (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> There's a strong whiff of inferiority complex coming off this post.
> As though winning an Olympic medal is somehow a privilege.


 
Ha ha. Brilliant. At least I can recognise a womans achievements.....


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Sunny said:


> Ha ha. Brilliant. At least I can recognise a womans achievements.....


Indeed, just like the woman who was born into a poor and broken family but became a successful actress with aa net worth of around $5 million, married the guy who was just born into privilege, helped him with his mental health issues and gave him the courage to leave the family business?


----------



## joe sod (15 Mar 2021)

But failed to monetize his families trademark,  but the focus should be more on harry less on meghan markle, she probably would have married into Hollywood royalty anyway if she hadn't got the real thing.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

joe sod said:


> But failed to monetize his families trademark,  but the focus should be more on harry less on meghan markle, she probably would have married into Hollywood royalty anyway if she hadn't got the real thing.


Maybe they love each other. It's been known to happen. His father didn't love his mother but he probably loved her more than her husband did.


----------



## Sunny (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Indeed, just like the woman who was born into a poor and broken family but became a successful actress with aa net worth of around $5 million, married the guy who was just born into privilege, helped him with his mental health issues and gave him the courage to leave the family business?



I don't particularly like any of them but I respect anyone that makes a success of whatever opportunities they are given. I even respect most of the Royal family. Most of them seem decent enough people. Andrew aside!

To be honest, I thought the interview was just sad to see from a family point of view. I thought it was cowardly to make accusations of racist behaviour but not name names and drag the whole family into it. I thought the mental health angle has now being weaponised by celebrities. The idea that you go from genuine suicidal thoughts to getting better without professional help is insulting to people who are genuinely mentally ill. The idea that someone told her she can't go anywhere to get help and Harry as her husband just accepted that is utter rubbish. If your wife admits to wanting to kill herself, you get help. I don't care who you are or who tries to stop you. 

Anyway hopefully they will find the peace they say they want...


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (15 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> His father didn't love his mother but he probably loved her more than her husband did.


Is that one of those riddles?  Brothers and sisters I have none...


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> I'm happy to have a discussion but if you're going to adopt the high moral high ground at least be consistent.
> Who exactly are these royals who had strong links to National Socialism in the 1930s and how does it make them Nazis ?


There were rumours about Edward and Mrs Simpson being pally with Herr Ribbentrop but was never sure how much credence to give them.
I did see an entertaining b movie where the Germans were plotting to take him into custody to setup as a puppet...

Seems like being involved with an American woman leads to exile for princes of the realm!


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Is that one of those riddles?  Brothers and sisters I have none...


I was talking about his father, James, rather than his mothers husband, Charles.


----------



## EmmDee (16 Mar 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> There were rumours about Edward and Mrs Simpson being pally with Herr Ribbentrop but was never sure how much credence to give them.
> I did see an entertaining b movie where the Germans were plotting to take him into custody to setup as a puppet...
> 
> Seems like being involved with an American woman leads to exile for princes of the realm!



Support for Hitler's Germany was reasonably strong in the Upper class in the early 30's. It wasn't just the royals but more widely among political and upper class generally. But it has to be taken in context - coming out of the 1920's, there was a global economic crisis and Germany seemed to be taking a strong approach. Added to that the main concern was communism and Russia which Germany was seen as a bulwark against. There was also sympathy post WW1 where the Treaty of Versailles was seen as being pretty harsh on Germany and there was also a simmering general anti-Semitic undertone in Europe broadly, probably fueled by the economic situation - not unlike the Brexit background where general economic issues can be attached to the "outsider" along with a influx of Jews in the late 1800's and early 1900's from the pogroms in Russia. There was also a long standing affinity with Germany notwithstanding WW1 - especially among the royals and peers (actual family in some cases). There was a general increase in similar political groups across Europe - Italy, Spain and UK (at one point the Blackshirts in England had the potential to be a significant political force). Wasn't just the UK - there was quite a lot of sympathy in the US as well. So all in all not surprising that there was some goodwill to Hitler. 

But there weren't many "Nazi's" per se - the goodwill disappeared pretty quickly after the invasion of Czechoslovakia. Though it does seem Mr & Mrs Edward Windsor continued to be sympathetic and were seen as a possible security threat.


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2021)

Don't forget Freiherr Günther Hubertus von Reibnitz, dedicated Nazi and father of Princess Michael of Kent.
Queen Vicky grandson Wilhelm II or Germany and George V were, obviously, first cousins. They were all related (Spain, Romania, Belgium, the lot of them).


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2021)

EmmDee said:


> But there weren't many "Nazi's" per se - the goodwill disappeared pretty quickly after the invasion of Czechoslovakia.


That's open to debate. The goodwill disappeared when Germany started invading other countries and it was obvious that war was likely. The goodwill didn't disappear because they were opposed to the ideals of National Socialism.


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> Don't forget Freiherr Günther Hubertus von Reibnitz, dedicated Nazi and father of Princess Michael of Kent.
> Queen Vicky grandson Wilhelm II or Germany and George V were, obviously, first cousins. They were all related (Spain, Romania, Belgium, the lot of them).


One of the what ifs of history is the early death of Frederick III of Germany.
He was liberal and married to Queen Victoria's daughter, favoured a more democratic Germany,
He died after only 3 months on the throne aged 56.
A very good episode of the Fall of Eagles covered it.


----------



## Firefly (16 Mar 2021)

EmmDee said:


> But there weren't many "Nazi's" per se - the goodwill disappeared pretty quickly after the invasion of Czechoslovakia.


I think it was a little bit after that. After the invasion of Czechoslovakia, the UK, France & Italy signed the Munich Agreement with the Germans, effectively throwing the Czechoslovakians under a bus. This was somewhat apologised for by Margaret Thatcher some 50 years later. But yes, Czechoslovakia and an Anschluss were key events in the run up to the war.

On the royal backing of the Munich Agreement:
_The British population had expected an imminent war, and the "statesman-like gesture" of Chamberlain was at first greeted with acclaim. He was greeted as a hero by the royal family and invited on the balcony at Buckingham Palace before he had presented the agreement to the British Parliament. The generally-positive reaction quickly soured, despite royal patronage._








						Munich Agreement - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2021)

I didnt realise this until I watched the Crown but Prince Philip saw a lot of action at a relatively young age serving in the Royal Navy in WWII and was in Tokyo Bay during the Japanese surrender.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Tuesday at 12:36 PM)

I used to like Harry, but his telling “his truth” ad nauseum has killed any regard I had for him.


----------



## Purple (Tuesday at 2:04 PM)

Sophrosyne said:


> I used to like Harry, but his telling “his truth” ad nauseum has killed any regard I had for him.


They are ghastly people, the lot of them. I never liked any of them. 
I'm delighted that the institution itself is being damaged because as a concept it (royalty) is repugnant to the ideals of equality and constitutional democracy.


----------



## michaelm (Tuesday at 3:32 PM)

While it is all nonsense, the Royals are probably good value from a tourism viewpoint.


----------



## Purple (Tuesday at 3:52 PM)

michaelm said:


> While it is all nonsense, the Royals are probably good value from a tourism viewpoint.


That's not a good enough reason to have them though. I'd forego the revenue and have everyone equal under the law.


----------



## jan (Tuesday at 8:40 PM)

he's totally delusional - poor fella.. so undignified.. morto for them..


----------



## joer (Wednesday at 8:48 AM)

He is like a spoiled boy who never grew up. And is still throwing his toys out of the pram...


----------



## Purple (Wednesday at 10:38 AM)

jan said:


> he's totally delusional - poor fella.. so undignified.. morto for them..





joer said:


> He is like a spoiled boy who never grew up. And is still throwing his toys out of the pram...


He's in good company though as the rest of them are as bad of worse. 
His family are a bunch of dysfunctional inbred craven weirdos. 
Unlike his grandmother he hasn't spent tens of millions of pounds of what should be tax payers money to keep his sex abuser uncle out of prison.


----------



## becky (Wednesday at 4:35 PM)

Purple said:


> He's in good company though as the rest of them are as bad of worse.
> His family are a bunch of dysfunctional inbred craven weirdos.
> Unlike his grandmother he hasn't spent tens of millions of pounds of what should be tax payers money to keep his sex abuser uncle out of prison.


I do find it strange that no one in the UK is prepared to say anything negative about her.


----------



## mathepac (Wednesday at 9:15 PM)

Betsy Og said:


> ("Where is the Taj Mahal? ...... Is it opposite the Dental Hospital?" )


Well, it was in 1973 when I last ate there. Ate in the Tal Mahal that is.


----------



## mathepac (Wednesday at 10:11 PM)

Purple said:


> That's not a good enough reason to have them though. I'd forego the revenue and have everyone equal under the law.


Like here, you mean, depending on who you play golf with, went to school with, or who owes you favours?


----------



## Purple (Yesterday at 8:18 AM)

mathepac said:


> Like here, you mean, depending on who you play golf with, went to school with, or who owes you favours?


No, not like here at all. 
In Britain the monarch is better than you. Legally and constitutionally they are better than you. You can never have their job. You can't sit on a Jury which tries them. In fact they cannot stand trial. That's trial by your peers; your peer is your equal and the monarch has no equal. They could rape your child and they cannot, under British law, be held accountable. The reason Judges in the UK are made Lords is so that they can preside over the trial of a member of the aristocracy. 

If you don't have the right accent and aren't from the right background you simply won't progress in vast areas of business and public life. 
That stratification is embedded.

Of the UK's 57 Prime Ministers 20 went to Eton. 30% of MP's went to Private Schools and their private schools are vastly more expensive and exclusive than our ones (Eton, ironically, at around €20k a year for a day student, isn't that expensive).


----------



## cremeegg (Yesterday at 5:01 PM)

I think we and they vastly underestimate the extent which Britain is still a feudal society.

In Scotland: The Green MSP and land reform campaigner Andy Wightman reckons that half of the country's rural land is owned by only 432 landowners - a picture that has remained largely unchanged in recent decades. https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-47963208

The reason Ireland is such a different society is due to the changes in land ownership here in the end of the 19th century early 20th century.


----------



## odyssey06 (Yesterday at 5:04 PM)

cremeegg said:


> I think we and they vastly underestimate the extent which Britain is still a feudal society.
> 
> In Scotland: The Green MSP and land reform campaigner Andy Wightman reckons that half of the country's rural land is owned by only 432 landowners - a picture that has remained largely unchanged in recent decades. https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-47963208
> 
> The reason Ireland is such a different society is due to the changes in land ownership here in the end of the 19th century early 20th century.


How much of that land is basically wilderness though? It's a very deceptive statistic. Is that arable land or all land?


----------



## cremeegg (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

odyssey06 said:


> How much of that land is basically wilderness though? It's a very deceptive statistic. Is that arable land or all land?


I really don't think that is the point. There are thousands of small farmers in Ireland with a few sheep on hillsides who send their daughters to University. The equivalent class does not exist in Scotland.


----------



## odyssey06 (Yesterday at 5:58 PM)

cremeegg said:


> I really don't think that is the point. There are thousands of small farmers in Ireland with a few sheep on hillsides who send their daughters to University. The equivalent class does not exist in Scotland.


Who send their daughters to University?
Do daughters from Highland regions in Scotland not go to University???

Why does this class need to exist? They are probably only managing here due to subsidies and it doesn't represent a real independent living.


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 6:59 PM)

Just heard the story about Harry and his frozen Penis. This is high quality story telling...

Sorry but thread had become too high brow.....


----------



## Salvadore (Yesterday at 9:42 PM)

cremeegg said:


> I really don't think that is the point. There are thousands of small farmers in Ireland with a few sheep on hillsides who send their daughters to University. The equivalent class does not exist in Scotland.


Maybe they’re just better at assessing means…..


----------

